
You Need Nothing - shravan
http://youneednothing.com/
======
greenyoda
Previously posted:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6914546](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6914546)

------
PavlovsCat
Get Peter Molyneux to ramble on and on about this, and you might have
something..

------
emiunet
I'd love to know how the sales goes if possible.

